# Maximale Einbauhöhen, Rahmengeometrie



## pyroGhost (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal ein Anliegen:
Auf der Commencal Seite sind bei den einzelnen Rahmen leider keine Geometriedaten angegeben. Um diese zu sehen, muss man zu den Komplettbikes gehen. Da findet man dann auch Zahlen zu den Einbauhöhen der verbauten Gabeln. Sind das gleichzeitig die maximal freigegeben Einbauhöhen? 
Und wo kriegt man Daten zu den Rahmen her?
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die maximale Einbauhöhen, maximale Scheibengrößen, Tretlagerbreiten, Hinterbaubreiten, Sattelrohrdurchmesser und die Reifenfreiheit. 
Ist der Lieferumfang immer gleich dem was auf der Seite abgebildet ist?
Insbesondere die Daten für das Absolut 4x interessieren mich.


pyro, neugierig


----------



## rabidi (24. Juli 2011)

Hier: http://www.commencal.com/web/bicycles/tech-support findest du alles an technischen Daten was Commencal veröffentlicht hat.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (25. Juli 2011)

Klar, das Tech-Book.. Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können... 

Danke,

pyro


----------

